# 8-Port Lan Switch (24/7 Betrieb, Heimnetzwerk, Gigabit, Stromsparend)



## SSchaffrath (7. Mai 2011)

Hallo
Brauche nun für mein Heimnetzwerk einen neuen Switch. habe auf Cat6 Kabel umgerüstet und hab aber derzeit noch den Netgear GS605 (10/100Mbit) bin damit eig. zufrieden aber halt nur bis zu 100mbits.

Habe schonmal diese Modelle rausgesucht:

D-Link DGS-1008D Green Ethernet,  8-Port
*
*http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a296782.html*

* Netgear GS608, 8-Port

Netgear GS608, 8-Port | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Also der neue Switch sollte haben:
mind. 8-Ports
Gigabit
24/7 Betrieb geeignet
und sollte Stromsparend sein.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## riedochs (7. Mai 2011)

Nimm den D-Link. Ich habe den Netgear und der ist nicht so der Hit.


----------



## jumperm (7. Mai 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Nimm den D-Link. Ich habe den Netgear und der ist nicht so der Hit.


Hab genau den D-Link 8 Port und der ist top. Die anfänglichen Probleme von denen man bei Amazon liest, scheinen behoben worden zu sein.


----------



## Zsinj (7. Mai 2011)

Ich hab den Netgear *GS108* seit etwa einem halben Jahr und bin absolut zufrieden mit dem. 
Netgear ProSafe GS108, 8-Port | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## SSchaffrath (8. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es bei den Switchen mit dem Stromverbrauch aus ?


----------



## Zsinj (9. Mai 2011)

Schwer zu sagen. Bei normalen Messgeräten fällt das in die Messungenauigkeit. 
Ich kann nur sagen, dass weder der Switch noch das Netzteil sich fühlbar erwärmen. Mein alter 100MBit hat sich da schon mehr gegönnt.


----------



## mauorrizze (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hab den D-Link DGS-100*5*D einmal in herkömmlich grau - schon über 3 Jahre 24/7 problemlos im Einsatz und einmal in "green", bzw. weiß seit einem halben Jahr. Strommessungen sind mit meinem Tchibo-Gerät da auch nicht zuverlässig möglich, aber subjektiv wird der graue minimal Wärmer als der weiße, von daher glaube ich dass die Green Edition nochmal leicht optimiert wurde und ziemlich sparsam sein müsste. Also klare Empfehlung


----------



## SSchaffrath (11. Mai 2011)

So die sind jetzt in meiner Auswahl:

D-Link DGS-1008 (Normale Edition)  Angegebener Stromverbrauch:
D-Link DGS-1008D 8-Port Gigabit Desktop Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

D-Link DGS-1008 (Green Edition)
D-Link DGS-1008D/E Green Ethernet Switch Giga 8 x RJ45: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Netgear GS108GE
Netgear GS108GE · 8-Port 1000 Mbit Switch | redcoon Deutschland

TP-Link TL-SG1008D
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - TP-Link TL-SG1008D Gigabit Switch

Aber welchen nehmen ??


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Mai 2011)

Ich bin mit den TP-Link Produkten sehr zufrieden. Nimm den!


----------



## K3n$! (11. Mai 2011)

Ich hab den 5er Switch von TP-Link und bin auch zufrieden, nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Jimini (11. Mai 2011)

Ich würde sagen, dass du da nach Geschmack entscheiden kannst. Die Unterschiede im Verbrauch sind da vergleichsweise gering - da bringt es mehr, ein helles durch ein dunkles Wallpaper zu ersetzen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Desmodontidae (11. Mai 2011)

Cisco ESW-540-8P ... 429,- ... Schnäppchen
Oder nen ProCurve 2510G, gibts glaube auch als 8 Port Variante^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Mai 2011)

Desmodontidae schrieb:


> Cisco ESW-540-8P ... 429,- ... Schnäppchen
> Oder nen ProCurve 2510G, gibts glaube auch als 8 Port Variante^^


  Etwas "overpowered"...
Ein normaler 3com office-connect tuts auch und ist schon um längen besser als die billigheimer von netgear,tp-link,d-link und co.


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

War auch mehrn spass, weil eigentlich kann man da alles nehmen wenns bis bspw. hundert euro gehen soll.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (12. Mai 2011)

Naja,so würde ich das nicht sehen.Zwischen einem netgear und 3com ist schon ein eklatanter unterschied.(vor allem je länger das netzwerkkabel ist,was dran hängt)


----------



## Sturmi (12. Mai 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Naja,so würde ich das nicht sehen.Zwischen einem netgear und 3com ist schon ein eklatanter unterschied.(vor allem je länger das netzwerkkabel ist,was dran hängt)


Iiiiih 3Com, man holt sich doch nicht die Hp-Netzwerk-Seuche ins Haus


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

Oh man... Das ist wie Ariel und Persil. Letztens hab ich auch wieder mit nem Businesssupporter bei Tcom gesproche. LanCom oder Cisco. Meinte er: Die Leute suchen entweder danach aus was sie vom Namen kennen oder was Sie davor hatten. Ich hab bisher mit allen Marken durch die Bank weg gute und schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Im Privatbereich kannste im Grunde doch alles nehmen was angeboten wird. In der Regel steckt in den Geräte eh immer das selbe drin. Und dann haben se an der Maschine nochn Regler für die Qualität und alles wird gut. Der Rest kommt dann über den Support und die Progger für die FW und SW...


----------



## Sturmi (12. Mai 2011)

Das war auch eher nen Witz meinerseits, ich mag einfach keine HP ProCurve, bin irgendwie mehr der Cisco-Liebhaber. Für den Privatgebrauch natürlich sowieso uninteressant sowas.


----------



## Desmodontidae (12. Mai 2011)

Was kann man den an nem ProCurve nicht mögen? Das Design? Die Managementkonsolenfarbe? Nein warn Spass. Aber gerade das mein ich. Wenn man sich mit etwas auskennt oder es oft verwendet, lernt man auch viele Eigenheiten auszublenden. Der Cisco Wlan Router, der bei der Helmholz in Berlin Mitte steht ist auch sone Entäuschung. Da jammert mir jedesmal die Administratorin dort vor, wie grottig der doch ist... Ja, schade, dann kauft halt was anderes. Oder rennt alle drei Tage rüber und resetet das Ding...^^ (is schon der dritte im Austausch, immer das selbe, der vergisst irgendwann die Konfig und das wars...)


----------



## Sturmi (13. Mai 2011)

Nur so rein aus Interesse, was ists denn für ein Modell?


----------



## Desmodontidae (13. Mai 2011)

Frag mich nicht. Wir hatte nur geplauscht und Sie hatte das Ding als Übergangslösung fürs Internet für meinen Kunden angeboten. Der sieht aus wie ne weiße Muschel. Vermutlich nix Business...

Oh man, drei Telekomtechniker, eine Octopus und ein Lancom Businessrouter... Ja ... Was hab ich gefeiert. Mit der Helmholz Ges. hab ich auch nix zu schaffen. Die TU9 ist bei denen Untermieter und hängt da auf dem VLAN für die Bodensteckdosen drauf. Daher dann auch der Kontakt und auch weibliche Administratoren tendieren zum plauschen^^ Aber oh man, die gute Frau hat einen derartigen Plan, meine Herren. Na ja, ka bin morgen wieder da, kann ich ja mal nachfragen ober noch geht oder obsen schon durch die Wand gedrückt hat^^


----------



## Sturmi (13. Mai 2011)

Hm Weiße Muscheln klingt aber stark nach den guten Cisco-APs, hmm sehr merkwürdig das ganze mit der verlorenen Config.


----------



## Desmodontidae (13. Mai 2011)

Tja, nachdem ich nun heute wieder mal vor Ort war, war das Teil verschwunden. Vermutlich doch durch die Wand gedrückt. Nein Spass. Vermutlich hamse den abgebaut, weil da nun jeder in der Untervermietung seine eigenen Anschluss hat.

Aber mal zum Thema. Wurde den vom Themenstarter schon ein Model erwählt? Gibt es Ergebnisse?


----------



## SSchaffrath (13. Mai 2011)

Bis jetzt noch nicht den Switch brauch ich aber auch erst in ein Paar Wochen.
Ich lese mir alles nochmal durch und entscheide mich dann wenn trotzdem einer noch einen guten Rat hatt immer her damit


----------

